# Heading out to Navarre



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Plan on fishing Sunday Monday and Tuesday, REGUARDLESS of weather (as long as there is no lightning)

I will keep you updated daily.
Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

18 black drum, only 7 where eatable (dont mess with the biggens lol). 4 big bull reds. 2 slot reds. 1 sheep head. 3 pompano. 
Pictures to come soon. Packing up and leaving the beach now. Taking son up to GB B&T to weigh his pompano for jr anglers tourny... 
Hell of a day gentlemen!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow, great job can't wait to see the pics. Were you using fleas, or shrimp this time, or catch them all on a jig? I enjoyed your last report. Got the next two days off myself and was planning on getting out there. I got shrimp but the fleas I've been finding have been super small and deep.


----------



## Angling1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow, and I thought I was doing decent with 5 drum..... Way to go!!!! I was west a couple miles though.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Great report, keep the tight lines and good luck to your son, how much did the pomp weigh?


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> Great report, keep the tight lines and good luck to your son, how much did the pomp weigh?


- Oh it just weighed 1.96 but he was so excited to weigh a fish today. It was the first pompano of the tourny to be weighed so naturally his name is top the leader board and needless to say he was tickled to death. PROUD PROUD dad moment!!!! He's so enthusiastic about fishing...
I Love It!!!!! 

- The bait question: Primarily sand fleas. Had some golf balls to. Cant give away my secret location on those lol. Gotta keep something for myself lol. My son's pomp was caught on some extrmely fresh bay shrimp. DONT FORGET TO PEEL YOUR SHRIMP GUYS!!!! Cant tell you how many folks either forget or just dont peel the shrimp.
Just about every single other fish including the sheephead were cought on fleas lol.
Flea hint lol:
I will tell u this, late at night with a GOOD spot light or an early dawn patrol, has been best for my ambushing of these evading Critors. I cought one the second on a flea and third on a jig. - I think between David Owens and myself we kept maybe 4 or 5 (of yes 18, no stretches of a story) of what i consider eating size for black drum. Three pomps in trotal. My son kept two David the other. Split two slot reds.
Released 6 bull reds. Kept 1 sheaphead each. Gave several black drum away to neighboring fishermen to the east and west of is, baffled becaise they counst figure out what we were doing different lol.
All in all wonderdully fun day. Watching my so to at... ABSOLUTELY NOTHING BETTER!
:


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Here are a few pics of some that we kept


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Some we didn't keep...


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

That's a hell of a day! I didn't fish my usual spot on Navarre beach yesterday (mainly because so many people have found this spot) and tried a few other spots along the beach..no dice. Not a bite on live, peeled shrimp, or sand fleas. Nice job!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! That's living up to your handle ! Way to be a DAD:thumbsup:


----------

